# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  ...Mendime Filozofike...

## xixe xixellonja

.............MIRDITA......... 


 BESOJ QE TE GJITH DINI NDONJE FJALI, APO MENDIM ME SHPREHJE SADOPAK  FILOZOFIKE...do te me gezon nese e shpreheni...
FJALI-MENDIM FILOZOFIK, APO NDONJE FJAL TE URT POPULLORE...SHPREHIME,
                                                                                                        SQARIME...etj...

                                               *************
<DISAVE JU PELQEN LUFTA, DHE TE TJERVE PAQEJA, MUA ME PELQEN DASHURIA>.
<NUK KA ME VETEM DY LLOJ NJERZISH; disa te drejt dhe qe besojn qe jam mkatnor, te tjeret mkatnor dhe qe besojn qe jan te drejt>.
.................................sot e lexova ne nji liber ket fjali; KNAQESIT E DASHURIS e bejn te harrohet DASHURIA E KNAQESIS.....si e spjegoni ket?

----------


## Bani gjk

Aliu (r.a) ka thene Lidhur me dijen : Njerezit jane 4 llojesh.:
1. Ai qe di dhe e di se di - ate ndiqeni. 
2. Ai qe di dhe nuk e di se di - ate zgjojeni. 
3. Ai qe nuk di dhe e di se nuk di - ai eshte i interesuar, ndricojeni (udhezojeni). 
4. Ai qe nuk di dhe nuk di se nuk di - atij largojuni me te katra!



Citim  xixe xixellonja : *KNAQESIT E DASHURIS e bejn te harrohet DASHURIA E KNAQESIS.....si e spjegoni ket?*

Ket nuk di ta shpjegoj ):   por diqka te ngjaishme me ket shprehje.
p.sh Fjala :
*Knaqsija dhe Dashurija te bejn te harrosh Knaqsin dhe Dashurin.*

P.sh - Sa me shum knaqsi te reja  te ken njeriu, aq me shum i harron ato knaqsit e vjetrat (qe i ke pasur dikur moti).

Po ashtu edhe per Dashurin, sa me shum dashuri te Re te ket njeriu, aq me teper e harron dashurin e vjeter (qe i ke pasur dikur moti).

Ky eshte mendimi im.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

.............Mirdita Bani gjk, te falenderoj per shprehjen  e mendimit tend...dhe me pelqejn kater menyrat e njeriut tte dijshem, eshte e perngjajshme me te Sokrates: qe thot; VET E DI SE NUK DI ASGJE. 

..................................................  ...............ja dhe dy te tjer: PUSHO PARA SE TE JESH LODHUR.   ASKUSH NUK E DON PAREN FALCE. 
..................................................  .............. :Lulja3:  ..........ÇDO TE MIR...

----------


## shoku_tanku

Njeriu,eshte gjithmone ne kerkim te vetvetes...

Ka shume semundje te rrezikshme por etja per pushtet
eshte me e keqja...

I lavdishem,eshte ai qe di te fale dhe jo ai qe di te shtype...

Ai qe di te perbuze pasurite eshte ai qe di te jetoje...

----------


## gabriela_athine

'mosbesimi Nganjehere Tregon Mencuri'

----------


## Mogli--

*(<KNAQESITE E DASHURISE  bejne te harrohet DASHURIA E KNAQESISE>)*
Kjo moj xixe qenka shume filozofike;une mendoj se kjo do te thote qe dashuria eshte =me kenaqesi dhe jane shume te lidhura sebashku,pra formojne(forcojne)njera tjetren.

Ja nje thenie filozofike nga ana ime

(Te arsyetosh me mendje te shendoshe,do te thote te refuzosh me mendjen tende ate qe ke menduar, ta ironizosh per ta permiresuar dhe pastaj ta thuash!!!)

----------


## xixe xixellonja

*...Pershendetje, Shoqeris, Pershendetje shokut Tankut, Gabrielles-Athine, dhe ty Mogli...
Mogli--  Filozofi i im , je afer domethenjes, por gati, gati...por vet nji here nuk do ta jap Domethenjen, ta shof se kush po ja qellon krejtsisht ...Perqafimeee....eee.... te perzemerta per juve te treve...Besosssssss....ss... dhe çdo te mir...*


*...Ne ket Jet( Bot) me i rendesishem eshte NJERIU,  dhe ne Njeri me i rendesishem eshte SHPIRTI I NJERIUT...*


*     ...Mireundigjofeshmi, dhe Kalofeshi mir*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Kenaqesite e dashurise,bejne te harrohet dashuria e kenaqesise....
Ha ha ha,kjo eshte nje loje e bukur fjalesh...

dashuria per kenaqesi,ndoth me teper ne momentin kur ti se ke kete kenaqesi
dhe e kerkon e kerkon e kerkon...ndersa ne momentin qe ti e ke gjetur,je aq i
lumtur sa qe harron qe e ke kerkuar por do vetem qe te marresh te marresh te marresh sa me shume nga kjo kenaqesi,ti perkushtohesh me gjithe qenien tende.

Por pamvaresisht nga kjo,njeriu asnjehere s'kenaqet me ate qe ka arritur
po kerkon gjithmone dicka me teper.Eshte pikerisht kjo mani qe na ben ti biem
c'do te mire me shkelm dhe na le te varfer ekonomikisht dhe shpirterisht...

----------


## IL__SANTO

Xixe lexoje pak firmen time.A nuk eshte Filozofi e gjalle?

Martesa eshte arti te zgjidhesh 2she ato probleme qe vetem nuk i kishe.
Per mua thenia me kuptimplote.

----------


## Renegata

*Mos e gjykoni tjetrin,pa jetuar se paku per tre hena jeten e tij.*

----------


## gabriela_athine

Shihni Keto Mendime Filozofike:

'"xhelozia Eshte Dashuri Per Vetveten"

"dicka Qe Fillon Bukur Mbaron Me Dhimbje"

----------


## Lunesta

Smira eshte mbrojtja me e mire qe i bejme egos se semure.

----------


## EXODUS

T'i hapesh zemren nje bushtre, sikur i ke hapur varrin vetes!

pershendes te pasprovuarit me kete! (hallexhijte e hallexheshat. lol)

----------


## shoku_tanku

Eksodus!bashkohem me dhimbjen tende dhe e kuptoj me se meri hallin tend...

----------


## shoku_tanku

Pesimi behet mesim,prandaj vlla, nuk duhet ta quajme veten njerez fatkeqe
por njerez te kalitur...

----------


## EXODUS

> Eksodus!bashkohem me dhimbjen tende dhe e kuptoj me se meri hallin tend





> prandaj vlla, nuk duhet ta quajme veten njerez fatkeqe
> por njerez te kalitur...


S'me ke kuptuar hic o vllai jeme! 
Ky vllai jot qe thua ti, nuk ka dashur te thote se e ka pesuar, apo ka dhimbje, qofte hall, e nuk e quan veten fatkeq, perkundrazi! Po _dertin_ e ka ama! Nje lloj ndjenje e shoqeruar me peshtirosje per nje kategori robsh! Sa per kalitje, eshte 'kalitur' qe ne bark te së ëmës!  :shkelje syri: 

Ja kalofsh si te kesh qejf ti!

----------


## Zemrushja

Knaqesit e duashurise bejne te harrohet dasuria e kenaqesise..

E mendoj kete se duke qen e dashuruar pas shume gjerave qe ty te japin kenaqesi, kenaqesi qe ti i ndien, pak a shume ty nuk te ben pershtypje dashuria e nje kenaqesie.. sepse ate ti e ndien ne shume drejtime dhe jo ne nje drejtim te vetem.. Pra je e verber te shofesh dashurine e vetem nje dege..

Xixellonje shume shprehje filozofike.. shpresoj te kem goditur ndopak :P

mua me kujtohet nje shprehje

Kulmi i Lumturise eshte kur je i dashuruar pas shume gjerave..

Te pershendes

Zemrushja

----------


## XX22

Nese dikush te lendon,ktheja ne te njejten menyre,eshte e vetmja rruge per te te kuptuar,e nese nuk ia kthen ti, jeta do t'ia kthej atij ashtu siç di.

-----------------------------

Hesht nese te poshteron,me fjal e xheste urrejtjen zgjon,do te qaj per ty ne vetmin e shpirtit atehere kur koha denimin çon.

-----------------------------

Filozofia e jetes eshte te kuptuarit se kjo jete nuk vlen.

----------


## gabriela_athine

> Nese dikush te lendon,ktheja ne te njejten menyre,eshte e vetmja rruge per te te kuptuar,e nese nuk ia kthen ti, jeta do t'ia kthej atij ashtu siç di.


KE SHUME TE DREJTE ZEMRA ASHTU ESHTE.........

----------


## Alket123

mendim filozofik! god's words are silent because god died

----------

